# Curious about the NJ surf action



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Been getting some nice stripers off and on at AI, very few decent blue. Just wondering what my northern brothers and sisters may be seeing. The action here should be getting close, but as for me this fall so far, one striper about 29". I keep thinking and hoping "next time", and well with me, next time is about once a week, twice if my wife sees me in a bad mood.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Shaggy, the blues are here in full force right now in NJ. Personally witnessed them running bait up on the beach Wed.As for stripers I havent been very lucky but I read a lot of reports about big ones being landed. Unfortunately I only get out about once or twice a week so my report may be a little thin.Man I wish I could be out ther every day like some guys down there!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, a 26" striper and a 31" blue. Could we be close?

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

*Where in New Jersey are the blues??*

Hi we fished the Atlantic City area Sat.and Sun. and not one blue.
Where are the blues???? I saw a hand full of short tog caught on Sat. One 30" striper Sun. about 8:30A.M. and a dozen or so short tog caught. If don't count the skates I got skunk!!


----------



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

fished sun 11/16 , nothing ,didn't see anyone catching anything either!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Flatfish,

I hear lots of good reports from your part of the state. Lots of blues from the hook all the way down to LBI. Things are slower further south. This is just from reports, not first hand experience. I'm thinking of giving it a shot this week or next.


----------



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

hello duke, were they boat reports? the surf was very calm and flat on sunday,


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Surf. From what I hear you have to be mobile. The fish pop up and go nuts for a while then the boats charge in and put them down. The fish pop back up down the beach. I'd guess weekdays are better. I might fish Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

*Is it the boats????*

If the boats were the reason for the slow weekend then that's a valid reason. There were lots and lots of boats between A.C. and Brigantine.....drifting and achored but we didn't see any action.


----------

